# 01177 - Engine Control Unit 64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

I keep getting this code even after i clear the code crank the car over and rescan it it pops right back... someone please help me... 
Car 2002 GTI 337 AWP 20v 1.8t. 

Sunday,22,January,2012,21:40:11:24276 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1 
Data version: 20111209 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75 
76 

VIN: 9BWDE61J224049747 Mileage: 201220km/125032miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl 
Part No: 06A 906 032 LP 
Component: United.S2.10b G ¢ä 
Coding: 07510 
Shop #: WSC 11111 
VCID: 77F31A2C55D6641 
9BWDE61J224049747 VWZ7Z0A4271337 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K 
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0021505 
Shop #: WSC 22545 444 59153 
VCID: 3265EB38AE34419 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F 
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12344 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3A75C3182644B99 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J 
 Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V06 
Coding: 07234 
Shop #: WSC 00050 
VCID: 2F63E24CED066C1 
9BWDE61J224049747 VWZ7Z0A4271337 

1 Fault Found: 
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 22545 
VCID: F0E1A130B0B8B39 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C 
Component: 1J Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00065 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3773DA2C1556A41 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A 
Component: 1J Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A 
Component: 1J Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
> Part No: 06A 906 032 LP
> *Component: United.S2.10b G ¢ä *
> Coding: 07510
> ...


 Talk to your Tuna? 

-Uwe-


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

i just send jeff an email regarding this information but i wanna see if anyone eles is getting this fault code also.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Usually not with a stock configuration.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

what do you mean, Im having the same issue?


----------



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

updates?


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

isn't this due to immo defeat?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Could be, but not necessarily. If in doubt, post an Auto-Scan.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

www.Immobilizersolutions.com


----------



## rogerius (Jun 14, 2004)

VCDS Version: Release 805.1 
Data version: 20081017 

Monday,18,March,2013,18:20:22:21461 

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77 


VIN: WVWZZZ3BZ2P364590 Mileage: 139150km/86463miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4B0-906-018.lbl 
Part No: 4B0 906 018 DC 
Component: 1.8L 94OCTA G01 0007 
Coding: 07500 
Shop #: WSC 01082 
WVWPD63B32P442283 VWZ7Z0B5001223 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4B0-614-517.lbl 
Part No: 4B0 614 517 G 
Component: ABS/ESP front 1728 
Coding: 04275 
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl 
Part No: 3B1 907 044 J 
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0005 
Coding: 17000 
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 909 605 C 
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 04 0001 
Coding: 12344 
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.lbl 
Part No: 3B0 920 827 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V08 
Coding: 05125 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
WVWZZZ3BZ2P364590 VWZ7Z0B4997590 

1 Fault Found 
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 959 799 B 
Component: 6X Komfortgerat HLO 0001 
Coding: 00258 
Shop #: WSC 00028 

Part No: 1C1959801 
Component: 6X Torsteuer.FS KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C1959802 
Component: 6X Torsteuer.BF KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959811 
Component: 6X Torsteuer.HL KLO 0004 

Part No: 1C0959812 
Component: 6X Torsteuer.HR KLO 0004 

1 Fault Found 
01135 - Interior Monitoring Sensors 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl 
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D07 
Coding: 00007 
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found. 

End ----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This is not a valid up to date version.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Indeed, please download and install the latest version from our website - the post a fresh/current scan.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html


----------

